# Sewing areas or look what dh did!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I know some of you ahve rooms devoted to sewing.....maybe one day I will. But for now and up until now sewing has been something I do when i need to. Making clothes was never relaxing like making quilts is! So I have the minimal setup. It has taken up the least amount of space possible. I did set up a small cutting table though. I mentioned to dh that it was too low though and that I "needed" a big board on my ironing board to make it easier to iron fabric. So you know what he came home with yesterday? Supplies to transform my little corner! Yep! He had a board for the ironing board and he built me a new tabletop to cut on. NO more bending over! It even has cubbies to store things! Oh and a pegboard to hang things on since I had them on nails in the wall! Now don't laugh at my little cubby! It really is small. Just a corner of our bedroom but I'm happy with it! Now when I get a few kids moved out oh in 20 years or so I might just have an official sewing room! lol! And I think that ironing board will double real well as a clothes folding table.....I tried it out on the pile in my chair last night! oh and yes i have plans for an actual curtain over my window.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

:clap:

Now THAT is LOVE!!!


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey - that is a really nice corner to sew in. It has what you need. He is listening and taking care of you, and that's better than any ol' sewing room.

Congratulations.


Angie


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Lucky girl! He's a keeper!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

What a keeper, that one is!! And he did it all on his own without you nagging him! Yup, hang on to him!!

It's a nice little area.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Now neat and cozy!

He's a good guy, isn't he!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thoughtful of him!
Sherry


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

That is Very Nice! And yep he is a keeper.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Really nice. Now I know how I can convert my spare bedroom into a craft room with seperate corners for sewing, spinning, and whatever other crafts I decide to do in there.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love Your sewing corner...like Angie said it has what you need.
It really looks GREAT.
By the way you have a good man there...keep him 
bopeep


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

don't worry I plan on keeping him! Took me almost 23 years to get him this trained! ;-)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It looks great! There's nothing like having the right tools or space. I never had anyplace to sew either while we still had kids at home... or worse yet, in the RV! That's a nice sized cutting area, it will make a huge difference!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! So nice!
You have a great man, especially since he actually heard what you were saying and then did something about it!
wow!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I need to paint the cutting area still but I just couldn't wait to see how everything fit! I've been working on some blocks this afternoon since dh left and wow it is so much nicer than what I had! No back ache at all. Now to find a chair that does not lean back!


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

One thing more you could add, without much cost is to glue some laminate on the top of the plywood table top ironing board - it can be gotten quite economically from Home Depot or Menards or Lowes - I have some for the top of my working area that was custom made to fit around my embroidery machine while I'm doing regular quilting - it did not come with a table to fit for that purpose, so a friend took the measurements and built one for me - and with the laminate on the top - the fabric glides right a long - no hangups on it, like raw wood. Or you can put several coats of polyurethane on it - that worked for me on a computer desk I made from plywood - it took a week to put on a fresh coat a day - but, in the end it was smooth as glass! 

Just some added ideas here - but it looks great!  Love it!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice of him, and nice for you too.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

That's a lovely corner. Definitely comes under 'make the best of everything' or 'bloom where you're planted'. 

My dh wants to 'fix' my sewing room/office/computer room and it needs it, but I'm not sure how I want it done so I'm trying to keep him out for now!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

What a guy! Yep, I'd keep him a while longer.

Love the Sunbonnet Sue--good job!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Kudos to your hubby and congratulations to you. That is a very attractive and efficient space.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I think you have the makings of a great little sewing retreat. I'm happy for you.

prairiegirl..........who once had a sewing room and dreams of having one in the future


----------

